# Retry!



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have typed up a thread here before. Now, I feel it is proper to redo one in hopes of increasing my understanding of my type that as been unclear for very private reasons. I do not want to type myself as something without outside help. I do not want to interpret my behavior as something it is not. That is a very bad way at looking at yourself. 

I am never out socializing without a purpose. I only do small talk if I feel the conversation can go somewhere. I love those types of discussion. (Philosophical for the win) I feel intimidated when everyone in the room opposes my viewpoint. I can act wild and crazy with my friends. I am a chatterbox about things that interest me. I talk to strangers in an impersonal way as well. I never let people see behind the mask. I feel tired after most interactions. 

I consider myself intuitive. I have the Scrubs curse! I am always imagining strange situations that will never happen. I make crazy analogies to prove points. I can look at people and infer things about them based on certain behaviors and appearances. I am normally right. I hold back and do not do these things. I do not like to judge. Instead, I focus on objects and how I relate them to something interesting. I see different views and idea potential. Arguments can be very pointless, when most things are worldview interpretations. 

I am an idealist in my own way. I have private emotions for people and the human conditions. This leads to a misanthropic view of our basic nature, but a liberal view of our possible potential. I have a sarcastic humor for fun. When extremely annoyed I can insult you and do it very well. I try not to go too far and again many people know I am not serious, when I am just joking around. I like people to have a cool head in conflict. I have a chameleon trait. When I was in school, people would say how I act like those I am around. (Teachers and Dominant friends) I believe that objective judgment has its place as much as subjective values. People will deny anything you accept that they do not believe. If there is overwhelming evidence for something, I generally accept it. I like to solve problems. (Problems that face human nature) I do not enjoy doing logical puzzles everyday. I am decent at doing some puzzles. I enjoy crosswords. I like to help my friends build to their true selves without the weight of society’s standards. 

I am careless about what my room looks like. I tend to have care for my appearance. I dress very neat and formal. I am set in my ways when it comes to food. I eat certain things and I separate my food on my plate. I tend to be laid back. I am direct in what I will and will not do. I do not judge others on what they do unless it is absolute humbug. 

General Behavior: Weird, Whimsical, Intelligent, Socially Awkward, and YOU GET THE POINT!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Um...I'm going to take a wild guess and say ENTP, although I'm not very sure about the T.
Final guess: ENxP


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Again? I believe ENTP or ENTJ - your Te/Ti seems to be about equal, although in varying positions.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

My gut told me not to make a decision. I felt overwhelmed in the moment. I need to back up and look at myself more objectively as I nurse myself back to health.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Grey, does this information change your opinion on my enneagram type?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Not necessarily. You've described your behaviors, and not your motives.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

My motive is Change.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Change at what capacity? What do you want to change, and to what ends?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

The way people look at things. The ignorance many people have. (Youth and politics) The injustices I see at the hands of many institutions. I want to start changing the world by the means of insight and activism.


I want to be better at Math too. :crazy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you considered type One?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have looked at type one. I have a bad temper if I don't keep myself in check. "May hold social or political opinions that are supremely logical but ultimately heartless and draconian. The rules come first no matter what. Can be merciless or unwittingly cruel." This is very true. I tend to hold back from that as much as possible. I lighten my speech to sound less like a dictator.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Why don't you have a look at the Type One Misidentifications in the Gut Triad forum, then? It's one of the stickied topics, and if you have a look through, it may clarify some things for you.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I could see myself as a type one that relates strongly to the head triad. 


Is it ironic that my signature is a quote from a type one?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, type Ones are very inspiring.

Have you considered tritype as well?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am unfamiliar with the tritype. I will look into it though. 

From what I have read, 1-5-2 or 1-5-4 fits the best. Even though I'm not introverted?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

You had a look at the Tritype topic, yes? It's possible you could be introverted, but introversion in that sense is not meant in the same way as MBTI introversion.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have. 1-5-4 is a perfect fit. 

What is the distinction between Introversion in the systems? Intuition was used in some descriptions. How is that different?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The Enneagram does not assign 'intuition' or 'introversion' specifically to any types as the MBTI does, which uses a scale. It's better to think of those words as additions rather than pointing to a correlation between the systems, as most of the time, that is not meant. I do hope you're finally settled with your Enneagram type, though. What are you thinking of your MBTI type, now?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Thank you for the Enneagram help!*

The I vs E divide. 

I am the corner junkie in public. I keep myself in the background so I do not have to interact with strangers. I am very verbal though. I am energized by certain moments with my friends. Not with other people. 

Functions are difficult. I have a strong Ti and Te. I planned to use a symbol or analogy when talking to my cousin. I was going to show her that the universe represents the mind. The complex mind that people ignore or study. I was trying to show her that other people are different. She didn't listen to me. That's how my mind works. 

How do you define premonition in the Ni description? (My Ti is always looking for a definition)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be so fast to say that Ni includes premonitions. Instead, I believe that Ni, as a perceiving function, primarily takes on unconscious cues in the environment, internalizing them for a later point. It may then evolve into a sudden 'realization' that many seem to remark on, such as realizing something out of the blue or finally being able to solve a dilemma that's been bothering you for quite a while.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I can see that in myself. When I realize certain things, they are from different viewpoints. I have no ability to see something without seeing the opposite side. I am too vague though.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I suggest you take a while to read up on the differences between Ne vs. Ni (there are many forums that approach this topic, such as Typology Central), as well as Te vs. Fe. It may be better that you wait a while before coming to any conclusion.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you getting an Fe vibe from me? I am curious because I never mentioned it. The fact that my Ni and Ti are higher than my Ne and Te is annoying to you. I have little Fe from what we know. The only logical type would be INFJ when looking at functions. 


Being balanced can be hard...I like the Enneagram better! : )


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

You've mentioned Fe in the past, so I think it would be good for you to review it. Do you know the function that you have the absolute most trouble with? If not one, try to think of just two.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Trouble? Having trouble figuring out my application of the functions? - or the application itself? 


Recently, I have read the descriptions and I can conclude the following. I have little Si. Ni and Ti dominate my mind. When I am talking to people, I am inclusive and make sure everyone is in the same boat. I have Te abilities when I want to. I prefer evidence and proving facts. I can see pros and cons also. However, I do not like Te. My Se is average and my Fi is good. I have no clue how well developed my Fe is. I am not around people enough. As a male, it is looked down upon when you want to draw closer with the group. So, I do not bother trying anymore.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you believe your dominant functions are Ni and Ti, regardless of the system form? If so, this may point to a stronger tendency of introversion.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolutely. 

What else am I to do when I spend all day in my room? :crazy:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's not about which functions you use to cope, but what functions come most naturally to you. Would you say that Ni and Ti are still the most natural for you, thinking in terms of most of your life (not at the moment)?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, I guess the humor was out of place. I do not need to cope. 


Do I have these functions naturally? Yes. I do. All my life? I had Ni all my life. I used Fe more when I was younger. Ti developed around 13.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you considered that Ti might be your tertiary, and you've taken to repressing your supportive (I'm leaning to Fe) as a result of pressure on men in society to not use it?


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes. If it wasn't awkward in public? I'd be one sappy sucker. My Fe is very private.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Why don't you consider ENFJ, then? It would account for your average Se, and although Ti would be inferior, I could certainly see someone like you developing it due to stress and pressure.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have consider the NFJ types. 

My Se is below average. Right on the borderline of unused. It is still called average though.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, ENFJ or INFJ. Those are the ones I would now consider for you.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

I consider myself more introverted.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you again. 




Take care, 
iLove


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Are there any references that could help me blossom my Fe? Do you have any advice? I still test fairly weak from not using it as much as I should.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

For working on your Fe, I would mostly recommend trying to relax yourself and begin to explore you as an entire person. If you truly are an INFJ, as you ease into who you 'really' are, it should become much more familiar and natural to use your Fe. This process may take months to years, however. In the mean time, read all you can about INFJs and Fe, and other types as well - I would recommend looking up Fe in Google, and using cache to read the Green Light Wiki's description on Fe.


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

Brilliant. I will gladly try. 


I haven't changed much from this...http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/4499-i-am-clueless-new.html
 If you read that it will prove that I need some work. 



Thanks again Grey!


----------



## Chronicles94 (Jul 24, 2009)

What am I supposed to feel? I used Fe recently to the best of my ability. (Family Christmas) It is unfamiliar and pointless. I can't conform to norms. I don't like them. Nobody looks down on me when I am being quiet or joking.


----------

